# Metrel BetaPAT MI2141



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gibant1 said:


> Hi, I have a Metrel BetaPAT MI2141 which needs a firmware update but I cannot find a download for it anywhere, It's no longer on the Metrel website and they haven't returned my e-mails. I realize that it's been discontinued now but even the last available firmware version should do. If anyone could help I would be very grateful.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Will this help?

http://www.test-meter.co.uk/product...pat-testers/metrel-betapat-mi2141-pat-tester/

http://www.pat-testing.info/metrel-betapat.htm

http://www.simplypats.co.uk/pat_testing_software/download_betapat_omegapat.htm

..


----------



## gibant1 (May 1, 2013)

*Already tried*

Unfortunately none of those sites can help, starting to look like as soon as a new version comes out they forget about the older version. The one I have hasn't been updated for years so I hoping a member here may have the last released firmware. Unfortunately the metrel site doesn't mention the MI2141 at all.


Thanks for trying


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

How 'bout this?


http://www.pat-training.co.uk/simplypats_pat_software_simply_pats.htm


edit: guess thats not firmware though...oops.


----------



## gibant1 (May 1, 2013)

*software*

Yes, that's a package that will communicate with my Tester and download results but as you say, it's not the firmware that I need.


Cheers


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gibant1 said:


> Yes, that's a package that will communicate with my Tester and download results but as you say, it's not the firmware that I need.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hopefully that company will get back to you Later Today,Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## patdev (May 3, 2013)

Hi gibant1

I have a Metrel BetaPAT MI2141 and also have some firmwares. Just not sure how old or new they are. I will check when Im back in the office tomorow and if they aren't too old I will upload them to a website for you.


----------

